#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-01
<zenrox> yawn
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> DJ Master
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> not really
<zenrox> i just like music
<zenrox> and know what others like
<valorie> back from the highland games, and dinner
<MarkDude> So I am still tired from Portland
<valorie> ME TOO
<valorie> I could barely drag myself out of the house to go to the Highland Games
<valorie> but I thought about how many more I'll be able to attend with my dad
<valorie> gulped some more coffee, and went
<valorie> glad I did
<valorie> but tuesday morning is gonna be mighty early
<valorie> and soon
<MarkDude> Was fun stuff?
<MarkDude> Did you toss any kabers?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> mostly just listened to pipe band music
<valorie> that's his favorite
<valorie> and I love it too
<valorie> had to eat a scone, of course
<valorie> they were tossing the cabers across the field, though
<valorie> I can see you doing it
<valorie> with your present hair
<valorie> and in a kilt
<valorie> totally
<bkerensa> Cool
<bkerensa> mmm
 * valorie is listening to The New by Interpol on Turn On the Bright Lights [Amarok]
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need a Banshee to XChat tool :)
<valorie> I'm sure there is a script
<valorie> I know there is one for Amarok > Xchat
<bkerensa> I have tried a few xchat scripts so far they all were broken
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> not having much faith that the scripts on xchat.org work
<valorie> I'm sure #banshee will know
<bkerensa> mmm
<MarkDude> Connection issues
 * MarkDude wants to go carry his laptop into garden - and back in house. And repeat like 30 times
 * thefinn93 recently setup a BNC and loves it
 * thefinn93 no longer has any connection issues
<bkerensa> PsyBNC
<thefinn93> I like ZNC
<thefinn93> but i haven't tried anything else
<cj> http://www.google.com/search?q=pco+responsibilities&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aunofficial&source=hp&q=pco+responsibilities+WA+democrats&pbx=1&oq=pco+responsibilities+WA+democrats&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=28220l32310l0l32764l13l11l0l0l0l0l497l2950l0.3.5.1.2l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f91b81db412b9159&biw=1390&bih=605
<cj> "pco responsibilities WA democrats" returns results for 40th district
<cj> maybe it's 'cuz they know I'm in 40th district
<cj> valorie: should I hold a cheer leading party?
<valorie> hey cj
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> cj, copying your link takes me to the 40th too
<valorie> same with googling your phrase
 * valorie ain't in the 40th
<seattlegaucho> stupid network
<seattlegaucho> lets see if ipv4 works better
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-02
<MarkDude> Pics from Open Source Convention >> https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/OSCON2011
<bkerensa> hi
<cj> valorie: I guess that makes us impotent!
<seattlegaucho> MarkDude: I found a bunch of my old MySQL buddies in your photos ... besides Monty
<seattlegaucho> didn't find myself
 * MarkDude plans on taking 500+ next year
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> older camera held me back a bit
<cj> seattlegaucho: ooh!  was I included?  unlikely as I never got out to many conferences during my short tenure...
<cj> was this for OSCON 2011?
<cj> oh, yeah... /me needs to read context
<seattlegaucho> yep OSCON's last week
<cj> wish I could have made it.
<seattlegaucho> Colin Charles is the one I remember the name
<bkerensa> :D
<cj> yeah, I do remember quite a few emails from that guy
<cj> don't know that I met him in person, though
<seattlegaucho> were you at any of the company meetings? Budapest? Cancún?
<cj> nope.  I was flown to the mysql conf for my final interview with patrik, kaj and mårten
<cj> met most of the "important" folks there
<cj> and communicated with peers via irc and email as I've always done before, during and since :)
<seattlegaucho> which year did were you hired?
<cj> oh-five
<cj> and made a point of resigning on 06/06/06 so I'd remember the date.
<cj> dark humor.  ha ha.
<seattlegaucho> budapest was '02, cancún was '03 ... 1st UC was '03
<seattlegaucho> so you missed out on the company meetings
<cj> *sniffle* I was there in spirit.
 * cj has been loving on mysql since '96
<cj> at least I think that's the date 0.36 or whatever that was....
<cj> 3.23, I guess
<bkerensa> So
<bkerensa> Wa & OR should do a GeekNic
<bkerensa> :)
<cj> or maybe Wa & BC
<cj> as I'm all of one short boat ride away
<cj> but with a dearth of tuits :(
<thefinn93> WA, BC and OR - Ubuntu Cascadia
 * cj points at his twitter title
<MarkDude> thefinn93, if we include Northern Cali- and souther Oregon- can we call it Ubuntu Siskyous?
<bkerensa> lol
<thefinn93> lol
<bkerensa> BC?
<bkerensa> As in Canada?
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> eh
<bkerensa> thats a bit far for me
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> :D im gonna be up there
<bkerensa> I could do Seattle
<bkerensa> or Redmond
<bkerensa> but not BC
<bkerensa> :D
<cj> I could do BC or Seattle
<cj> but not Redmond
<cj> I'm in SEA on Thursday night
<cj> but asterisk users' group is scheduled for Thursday night, so you'd have to share the limelight
<cj> call me after 19:00 if you want to meet at or near f5 on elliot and harrison
<bkerensa> Well I wanna get up to Seattle soon to have lunch with some people I know up there :) blogger types
<seattlegaucho> Ooh! Redmond right on MSFT's face
<cj> I just scheduled a class for fall.  I will be teaching teh debians with a focus on preparing for operative personnel certification
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-03
<bkerensa> valorie: You around?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-04
<thefinn93> Sorry, This Presentation Is Not Available
<thefinn93> The next run time is: 9:15 PM on 8/3/2011
<thefinn93> Current Server Time is 9:07 PM on 8/3/2011
<thefinn93> FFFUUUUU
<thefinn93> i wanna watch the pwnie awards
<thefinn93> nao!
<thefinn93> oh wow wrong channel
<thefinn93> sorry guys
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> i like xubuntu :) almost better than natty
<valorie> bkerensa, you are such a Unity hater!
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> valorie: Hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-05
<valorie> bkerensa, hi from Berlin
<seattlegaucho> valorie: you're in berlin?
<seattlegaucho> kde / amarok related?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-08-01
<wh1t3warri0r> hello 
<valorie> greetings, wh1t3warri0r
<wh1t3warri0r> Do any one program?
